# Dish Planning Blockbuster-branded Netflix Competitor



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Netflix is seemingly weakened in the market right now. The unpopular price hikes have just gone into effect, and now the Starz deal has collapsed. According to Bloomberg, Dish is taking the opportunity to ramp up plans for its own Netflix competitor using assets acquired from Blockbuster. Does it have a chance?"

Full Story Here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's called reality (and greed).

That's the problem with any service that lowballs their opening prices -- when reality sets in (it took a long time for Netflix), then the shiite has to hit the fan. When price/rate hikes are eventually mandated by the market and competitive forces, some people are unhappy, others get upset and a few are outraged enough to split a service that, otherwise, has served them well over the years. Dish/Blockbuster may get a foothold in the IPTV marketplace by offering so-called 'introductory prices', but sooner or later, it. and its subscribers will have to face that reality when the content providers put the squeeze on.


----------



## lepooner38 (Jan 6, 2007)

$10.00/USD month - includes a few channels on your STB as well............no way to browse the selections until AFTER you sign up (st least that is the way I saw it after cruising the DN site). I am a subscriber and was logged on to the site before I added this service. So far, the presentation is poorly represented


----------

